# Expats going to the Philippines need to register with One Health Pass —BOQ



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Foreigners going to the Philippines must register first at the One Health Pass online portal amid the COVID-19 pandemic, the Bureau of Quarantine (BOQ) said Thursday.


Interviewed on Unang Balita, BOQ deputy director Roberto Salvador Jr. said the system will ease the process of COVID-19-related requirements.

“Lahat po ng mga uuwi sa Pilipinas — OFW, non-OFW, foreigners —required po na pumasok doon sa One Health Pass para mas mabilis po ang proseso na mangyayari pagdating sa airport,” he said.

(All people going to the Philippines — OFW, non-OFW, foreigners — are required to enter the One Health Pass to speed up the process at the airport.)

So far, only diplomats, foreigners engaged in medical services, foreign spouses and children of Filipino citizens traveling with them, and others with humanitarian cases are allowed to enter the Philippines amid the pandemic. 

In August, the Bureau of Immigration said the government has allowed companies that wish to engage the services of foreigners who are still abroad to apply for work visas on their behalf.

Employers of these foreign workers must still apply for an alien employment permit (AEP) on their behalf with the Department of Labor and Employment (DOLE), Immigration Commissioner Jaime Morente said.

The BOQ has earlier called on returning Filipinos to register with One Health Pass online portal.

Travelers will fill out the corresponding form three days before travelling to the Philippines to generate a transaction number, according to the BOQ.

A day prior to boarding the flight to the Philippines, the passenger will be required to fill out an electronic health declaration checklist and will be given a QR code, it added.

"As for those who are not familiar with online logins needed for this, the airline staff will be of assistance," Salvador said. —*KBK, GMA News*

GMA News Link


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Has anybody heard any information on just regular foreigners being allowed into the Philippines? I saw the message above about only certain foreigners being let in there. If we have our vaccine cards from CDC does that help us getting in the Philippines?

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Has anybody heard any information on just regular foreigners being allowed into the Philippines? I saw the message above about only certain foreigners being let in there. If we have our vaccine cards from CDC does that help us getting in the Philippines?
> 
> art


It's not looking right now Art, those that have received their second dose of the Covid vaccination is 11 million out of 106 million and the GMA news article yesterday is making a claim that we won't reach Heard Immunity until the 1st quarter 2022.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

art1946 said:


> Has anybody heard any information on just regular foreigners being allowed into the Philippines? I saw the message above about only certain foreigners being let in there. If we have our vaccine cards from CDC does that help us getting in the Philippines?
> 
> art


This recent article is the only update that I have seen lately which is what is mentioned by authorities in past articles.

If the 2 articles are correct, - No pre-pandemic tourism until the pandemic is fully arrested, herd immunity achieved which could be 2024 or beyond.

New ways of doing tourism amid pandemic
August 31, 2021 
With the recent developments in infection rates and emerging new variants, we continue to emphasize that *we cannot rush tourism recovery*. It must be done in phases – slowly but surely. *Until the pandemic is fully arrested, herd immunity achieved, planning for the return of travel and tourism to pre-pandemic situation is futile.*
SOURCE: New ways of doing tourism amid pandemic

Herd immunity in three years?
SOURCE: Herd immunity in three years?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

But the latest thinking is there will not be any covid herd immunity due to the delta variant. The scientists are saying we will all get it vaccinated or not. Vaccination is still critical as it vastly reduces the side effects of the virus.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> But the latest thinking is there will not be any covid herd immunity due to the delta variant. The scientists are saying we will all get it vaccinated or not. Vaccination is still critical as it vastly reduces the side effects of the virus.


*Reaching herd immunity is “not a possibility” *with the current Delta variant, the head of the Oxford Vaccine Group has said. 
SOURCE: Delta variant renders herd immunity from Covid ‘mythical’


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> Has anybody heard any information on just regular foreigners being allowed into the Philippines? I saw the message above about only certain foreigners being let in there. If we have our vaccine cards from CDC does that help us getting in the Philippines?


 In general seem not in long time
BUT it seem they TRY to open step by step:
1. A year ago they did OPEN for SIRV (=business investors) but closed when a new virus version came in january. (Before we got in a friend of mine, who think of moving to Phils and start a similar business to the one I start, plus plan was he would instruct my team too concernim one thing, which is some hard to make them understand without showin in place concernin some special situations. They closed a month before he had planned to go there.)
2. Some months ago they made a kommitte, where tourist department is ONE of, the partiipants, with the asignment to try to solve more quarantine places to try to open up more. 
3. In the latest statement they OPEN I believe a new posibility for businesses to get in foreign specialist employees. I believe it was the first time they mensioned such.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> BUT it seem they TRY to open step by step:


It did seem like it months ago prior to Delta, now it's becoming more restrictive. We were planning to go to Baguio for a few days but it's now off limits. SOURCE: Baguio off-limits anew to tourists, nonessential travelers for 17 days

I also postponed a trip to Angeles City for some bar Hopping & a S&R restocking trip. There has been an ongoing liquor ban until further notice & i need a Covid test within 48hours to get in. Even in the area where I live restrictions are getting more strict.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We did an S&R run yesterday from Bataan to San Fernando Pampanga. There was a checkpoint on the Bataan Pampanga border but they were showing little interest. Bought some liquor from S&R so there seemed to be no restrictions, must just be Angeles.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> We did an S&R run yesterday from Bataan to San Fernando Pampanga. There was a checkpoint on the Bataan Pampanga border but they were showing little interest. Bought some liquor from S&R so there seemed to be no restrictions, must just be Angeles.


I picked up my ACR card today and this was our first visit to S & R, real cool, I haven't seen corn dogs, real pickles, pumpkin pie, pop tarts, Banquet Salisbury Steak, jalapeno peppers, Sriracha sauce thats mild (sauce found in our grocery stores is medium hot and doesn't taste well), frozen Tina's beef & bean burritos ect.. In 10 years, loaded up with much more.

Bought a replacement crockpot and my Wife got her living room rug.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Gary D said:


> We did an S&R run yesterday from Bataan to San Fernando Pampanga. There was a checkpoint on the Bataan Pampanga border but they were showing little interest. Bought some liquor from S&R so there seemed to be no restrictions, must just be Angeles.


I believe so, yes . Mabalacat, right next to Angeles is permitted to sell liquor still, from what I've been reading.


----------

